# 10 weeks later



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

... and I can't believe how much God has healed. It's been awhile since I've been on here and told my story, but for those who don't recall after nearly 16 years of marriage I found out that for the last 3 years my wife had gone through 2 separate long term affairs on me. 

For the first five or six weeks it was a battle as she didn't know what she was going to do. I forgave her ... though there was and is a lot of hurt and pain ... but she didn't know what she was going to do. 

Luckily we both share a deep faith in God and Christ and that held us together. We went two weeks ago for a week of intensive counselling in Florida with a group that came highly recomended to us. It was an amazing time and there were some real breakthroughs. My wife has finally (basically) cut off all contact with the other man, and regularly tells me she loves me again. 

She is definately commited to me and most of the time I don't even have to think about or worry about anything. Oh, things are different, there will always be hurt ... I am still learning to trust her again. There are moments where I struggle ... for instance yesterday she had to legitimately work a little late, and it caused thoughts to run through my head a little bit. 

But all in all I feel like we are so blessed and have come so far. I know from talking to others or reading about others, that we seem to be doing better just over 2 months after the fact than many people I know or know of seem to be be 6 months or even a year after the fact. 

We are learning to love one another again. We are taking dance lessons and going dancing as we learn to share leisure time together again. It has been great. At night we are reading a marital help book that is really helping us as well ... both just the time spent together reading and discussing it, and the actual content ("Fighting for your marriage", so far I couldn't recomend it highly enough). 

I just want to offer hope to some of you out there. There were dark days that I didn't know if I could see a good ending or any happy future for myself, let alone my marriage. But God has richly blessed us and we are healing day by day. There is hope as long as both of you are willing to work on it.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Great News, 
I hope to have the same outcome, it takes a lot of strength to take the high road and have forgiveness and re-build but I to have the faith that marriage can be restored and thrive if both are willing.....
I have a lot of moments of panic as well where my mind just imagines all kinds of scenarios.
I tried to just think of the positives with actions because I don't really trust his words quite yet and that seems to help me get through those moments, it hurts that the relationship will never be the same and a part of him belongs to someone else....
I know no marriage is perfect and that each of us needs to do work on some level......
keep us the good work and enjoy each other now, don't let the past take to much of your future.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope(less), WooHoo always good to hear the success stories! Thanks for sharing and hpe the two of you continue to make good progress. All in all it ends up being a bit stressfull but yet fun and exciting as you fall in love with each other again.

The only bad thing I see about this at all is that this good news rather conflicts with your User Name LOL


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

God Bless to rekindling your relationship!


----------

